# Bob



## janette shepherd (Mar 31, 2013)

On 26/3/2013 i lost my best friend my beautiful boxer boy Bob.
This pain is unbearable i cant eat sleep or think of anything but my handsome old man.
I miss him so much when will these feelings of pain and guilt for letting you go end.
I love and miss u so much Bob Rip now my gorgeous boy wait for me at the bridge.xxxxxx


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

sorry for your loss, Bob is free from pain and young again....happy and free


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Most of us on here can identify with the way you are feeling and the horrible mix of emotions -anger,guilt ,terrible emptiness and a longing to have just one more day with the pet we have lost.
This grieving is something you have to let happen-all these feelings are natural ,but I know how devastating they can be.
Talking on here to people who understand WILL help you.
They wont tell you Bob was only a dog or that you can always get another one.
They will listen and support.


Like you I joined here after losing a pet-our collie cross Lulu,15,who died very suddenly in Jan 2011 , 
I came on here in bits-even typing was so difficult to do and I cried and cried whilst doing it.I would NOT have got through it without the support of P.F members.

Since then we have lost our other dog Buster ,15 and one of our cats ,Dougal,16 both last year.
.


Its only now that I can think of them all and remember the good times with them-though I still cry often.
When you feel ready-tell us about Bob -perhaps post a photo and we can share your memories.
Letting Bob go was the hardest decision to make and you did it out of love-and he will know that.

You are in my thoughts and prayers
Maureen


----------



## denflo (Apr 29, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss, lots of us here know exactly how much the pain is unbearable, the feelings of guilt will gradually disappear, but I'm not sure the pain or loss ever does, it just gets easier to deal with and whilst the tears flow for a long time, eventually you will realise that they don't last quite so long and slowly, very slowly, you notice that the happy memories overtake the sad ones. 

It's only been a few days for you, that is no length of time at all for such a great love you felt for all those years. Bob was a very lucky boy and he will be waiting for you at the Bridge for the time when you can be reunited. For now, just go with the feelings, let yourself grieve, it takes as long as it takes, there is no time limit and is the price we pay for loving them. 

RIP Bob


----------



## jonb (Nov 15, 2012)

so sorry for your loss 
RIP Bob
run free at the bridge


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

All of us with pets know we will outlive them, sometimes by a great margin as they have but a limited lifespan, we would put off those fateful days as long as possible but in the end nature always wins, what we must do is make their time with us as good as we can, free from hunger and pain and when we have to we must do whats best for them, not for us.

Bob had it good, thanks to his owner/pal/chum.....


----------



## janette shepherd (Mar 31, 2013)

Thank you so much for your kind words.x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Jeanette I am so sorry for your loss.
The pain and heart ache we go through when loosing our pets is agonising. I and most people on this forum understand what you are going through.

The pain and guilt feelings are only natural and part of bereavement.
I still feel guilty having my elderly cat put to sleep 15 months ago. I know it was the right thing to do but having to end a life is the hardest thing I have ever had to do.
Memories of your Lovely Bob will hopefully soon come back to you and make you smile again.
He wouldn't want you to not to eat or sleep. 
Instead he would want you to carry on and one Day you both will meet up again at the Bridge.

R.I.P Bob and have fun at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## janette shepherd (Mar 31, 2013)

I am so glad i joined this forum it is so hard to speak to my family about how im feeling .
So many kind words and thoughts from understanding caring people.x


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Jeanette
I posted to you earlier and am glad that it seemed to have helped you in some way-thank you for the visitor message.
I am so pleased that you are getting the support you need on here
Have seen the photos of Bob and would love to know his story-
I have posted in the cat health section about our cat Rigsby who is 16 if you would like to read it .He is 16 and has been to the vet today to have a biopsy on a lump-have been and still am-very worried.
You are in my thought and prayers and I know that with the support of the lovely P.F members you will be able to eventually be able to think of the happy times with Bob-it may take months or more -but it WILL happen 

It wont mean that you have forgotten about him at all
and if you decide to adopt another poor soul who needs your love-you are not replacing Bob-you are just doing for them what you did for Bob and he would be SO proud of you for that.
God bless you are in my thoughts
Maureen


----------



## janette shepherd (Mar 31, 2013)

Thank you maureen i truely hope that rigsby will be ok.x


----------



## PennyTheCat (Mar 30, 2013)

Janette, Im truly sorry for your loss and can really feel your raw pain. The first animal I was privileged to share my life with was a feral kitten who had to be pts at aged 16. Ive had to say goodbye to a few more pets since then, but my first love cut the deepest. It took a fair few months before the constant aching pain in my chest began to heal, and I also didnt eat or sleep properly, but its true time is a healer. 

I can now look back with happy memories of my beloved best friend, albeit still shedding a tear now and again, like Ive just done writing about him now. And you will too, given time, I promise xx


----------



## janette shepherd (Mar 31, 2013)

Thank you.x


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

How are you today?
You have been in my thoughts

Just take one day at a time-
I remember the first day I felt a bit "happy" and I felt so guilty that I could feel like that as if I had forgotten them-Lulu ,Buster or Dougal.
Cry when you feel like crying-talk to people who will understand how you feel-even if it is just P.F members .Do whatever you feel will help you-not other people 

I remember feeling that I sort of didnt know how to feel anything-I felt so mixed up.

The first dog we lost was a stray we took in he was hanging round the inner city school where I was teaching We called him Sandy-he was such a lovely boy and when we lost him 17 yrs later I just couldnt handle it
By this time we had another stray-taken off the streets.We called her Ginger
It was just before Christmas-I was a teacher and I usually came home every day to see him at lunchtime but the day he died I had to stay for the staff Xmas dinner-
My daughter was at home on that day and when I rushed back Sandy was on the couch where he and been in the a.m-but he had died
I felt SO guilty that I hadnt been there on that day-the first time ever
We buried him in the garden then had to go out and buy food stuff for Xmas-I just finished for Xmas at school
I cried all round the shops and we had to go home-dont even remember what Xmas was like .

Sorry this is a bit of a ramble just want to say that if you need to talk we are all here for you
All that with Sandy was a long time ago but seems like yesterday
Maureen-am thinking about youi


----------



## janette shepherd (Mar 31, 2013)

Oh maureen the pain is intense i had to go to work and i just couldnt function all i wanted to do was cry.I just want him back so desperatly my beautiful best friend who was there for me no matter what.
I know these feelings will pass eventually but how do we get on with essential every day things like work when we sre in co much pain.
How did you manage?

Do i just get on with it or do i take time off to greive.?.x


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

I "managed" by talking to people who understood,not wanting them to do anything-just listen.
I also cried and sobbed and I talked to the pet I had lost-still do now.

Sandy and Ginger both died in the school holidays so that gave me a little time as -like you -I wanted to cry all the time.(I dont know how I would have coped if I had had to go straight back to work)Its more difficult for you if you are in work obviously.

Buster and Lulu we adopted from the Rescue I went to work for after I retired from teaching for so I had people with me who understood how I felt.

You wouldnt be the first person to take time off work after the loss of a pet.
You could put a post on here asking for replies from and P.F members who have done that?




You are in my thoughts 
Maureen

You can send me a P.M if it will help -just click on my user name.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

So so sorry to hear about your loss.

It's the same as with any bereavement. People differ in how they cope. Some need to take time off, but some people are better if they keep busy. I'm one of the latter, but only you know which you are.

At the moment, you are only in the very early stages of grief, and it is a long road - but it doesn't have to be lonely road, as we will walk the walk with you.

Your feelings are going to be all over the place - you have lost a precious friend and family member.

One day you will feeel OK, the next, it will hit you all over again. That's normal.

But like all other bereavements, you will be able in time to come to terms with it. If you need to talk to people who understand, then come on here. if you feel you really can't cope, you consider going to the doctor too.

There are also pet bereavement services for additional support.

Perhaps when you are ready, you might like to share some happy times and photos on here, or do something in Bob's memory.

Eventually, you will be able to look back and smile. In the meantime, take good care of yourself.


----------



## janette shepherd (Mar 31, 2013)

Thank you for thinking of me.Ihave decided to take some time off just dont feel able to function at the moment cant see beyond this emptiness .
Bob was such a beautiful gentle loyal boy and had been by my side through so much he has certainly taken part of me with him.
People on this forum have been so supportive its comforting to know that you care and understand this raw pain that i feel right now.x


----------



## janette shepherd (Mar 31, 2013)

Three weeks since you left for the bridge Bob i love and miss you so much my beautiful old man.
You will always be in my heart and i know i wll never be truly happy until the day when we are reunited 
so until that day you be a good lad angd enjoy playing with your friends at the bridge knowing how much you are loved my gorgeous boy.
heartbroken mum janette.xx


----------



## janette shepherd (Mar 31, 2013)

Sending you big loves and kisses Bob i love and miss you so much my handsome man.xxxxx


----------



## janette shepherd (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy birthday my Bob
Its been six lonely weeks without you my gorgeous best friend.
Today you would have been 13 so i will be making you a special spag bol your favourite meal ever(with a few sausages because its your birthday.
I miss you so much mate i lost a very special friend when you went to rainbow bridge.
Happy birthday Bob .xxxxxxxxxxxxx
6/5/2000-----26/3/2013
Always in my heart til we meet again.x
Big loves and kisses baby boy.x


----------



## Cromford (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi Janette,

The pain of losing a life companion like Bob is intense and few will understand your sense of loss and the emptiness you feel. It takes time to get used to life without the fun they bring and nobody can make you feel as important, needed and loved as your very own daft mutt. They are gifts. 

Bob sounds a smashing dog and Boxers are great characters. I hope he's made friends with Scrabble. They have a liking of spaghetti bolognese in common so I suspect they will be great buddies whilst they wait.


----------



## janette shepherd (Mar 31, 2013)

Thank you Cromford
Like Scrabble with you Bob was my soulmate and his absence from my life has been so hard to deal with.
Its been six weeks and yesterday was the first time i have actually cooked because Bob would always be in the kitchen with me.
God i miss my boy.x


----------



## Cromford (Nov 12, 2012)

janette shepherd said:


> Thank you Cromford
> Like Scrabble with you Bob was my soulmate and his absence from my life has been so hard to deal with.
> Its been six weeks and yesterday was the first time i have actually cooked because Bob would always be in the kitchen with me.
> God i miss my boy.x


Just left you a note on Scrabble's thread. Hope it helps....


----------

